# HIPAA-in other countries



## Hockey (Mar 21, 2009)

What do other countries (Canada, UK, etc) have?  Anything like HIPAA? Anything near as extensive as it is here in the states?


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes since the world is based on the electronic transfer of information. As well other countries and their citizens that do healthcare/insurance business or become patients must have some privacy knowledge of our laws. The U.S. and its citizens will also be subject to the laws of other countries if they do business or travel. 

Canada
Personal Information Protection and Electronic Documents Act (PIPEDA; 1999)

http://www.privcom.gc.ca/legislation/02_06_01_e.asp

UK, Spain and a few other countries have the Data Protection Act.

In Europe there is also the European Union (EU) Data Protection Directive.



HIPAA in the U.S. is extensive because there are so many different types of data from a huge variety of insurers, payors and payees as well as all the special interest groups that love to access information about anyone for anything. There are also those that do have criminal motives for accessing the information. Thus, the strict regulations are in place for everyone's protection. 

There many states in the U.S. that address patient privacy issues more directly and are more strict than those set forth in HIPAA since not all agencies will be dealing with HIPAA and the issues it addresses.


----------



## BEorP (Mar 21, 2009)

Ontario also has PHIPA http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/providers/legislation/priv_legislation/priv_legislation.html


----------

